# How to train your dragon 2



## Harbinger (Jul 19, 2013)

I still havent seen HTTYD 1, and after seeing horrific r34 of the kid and dragon i doubt i will. But i just saw this trailer for the next one.

[video=youtube;68AqHwgk2s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68AqHwgk2s8[/video]

Which was the hypest shit. The dragon looks like my favorite dragon in Monster Hunter, wing suits are fucking amazing, and dragon riding. If they made a monster hunter game with all of that i doubt i'll play anything else.

Was the first one any good?


----------



## Zenia (Jul 19, 2013)

The first one as awesome! I've watched it like... 30 times. XD You should totally check it out. Toothless (the dragon) is so adorable and I love how they animated him.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jul 19, 2013)

I hated the first movie. At least this one seems more lively and hints at less clichÃ©s, so I'm going to see it, though with low expectations.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jul 19, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> I hated the first movie. At least this one seems more lively and hints at less clichÃ©s, so I'm going to see it, though with low expectations.



Hm? Why'd you hate it?


----------



## King conker (Jul 19, 2013)

I realy enjoyed the first one but i dont know about the kid being an adult now. Idk the appeal for the first one was the animation and the child story, this one seems more mature and finer cut animations rather then cartoony. Might just be me. 

No matter when it hits theaters il be going for sure.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 19, 2013)

I wonder if the events of Riders of Berk will tie into this movie, but then again, Hiccup doesn't look like a hiccup anymore.
Obviously some time has passed.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 19, 2013)

I loved the first film. Toothless was too adorable for my senses to handle...

This one looks gooood.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes.
YESYESYES


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 20, 2013)

Hiccup went from kid to hunk...(no homo)


lupinealchemist said:


> I wonder if the events of Riders of Berk will tie into this movie, but then again, Hiccup doesn't look like a hiccup anymore.
> Obviously some time has passed.


It takes place five years after the first movie, so I doubt it. There's still stuff that'll happen in Defenders of Berk.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 20, 2013)

The HOT HICCUP.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2013)

The first movie was pretty good. I hope the sequel will be, too


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 21, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> I wonder if the events of Riders of Berk will tie into this movie, but then again, Hiccup doesn't look like a hiccup anymore.
> Obviously some time has passed.


I recall the creators saying they wanted minor elements and references to the show to be included in HTTYD 2. Nothing too intrusive. This was around the time Riders of Berk began.

OP: The first HTTYD is great! It and Kung Fu Panda are responsible for people beginning to take DreamWorks Animation seriously as a studio. So go see it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2013)

Zenia said:


> The first one as awesome! I've watched it like... 30 times. XD You should totally check it out. Toothless (the dragon) is so adorable and I love how they animated him.


I'm my eyes toothless is just an overgrown scaley cat with wings XD

Anyway I loved the first one, I own a copy of the DVD and blueray.  I am looking forward to the second movie and I watch riders whenever I can.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 21, 2013)

So i did see the first one in the end, and it was awesome 
And now im pretty hyped for the 2nd, especially with this 

[video=youtube;Z9a4PvzlqoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9a4PvzlqoQ[/video]


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought the first one the day it came out on DVD. 

I have watched it so many times, the laser from the DVD player reading the disk has worn down the disk. I've seen it, LITERALLY, hundreds of times. If not thousands. Watched it several times per day, every single day. 

When I saw the new trailer, I about peed myself.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 21, 2013)

hell yes my favorite movies secound part!!!
 i saw the teaser and the trailer only a couple of hours after it came out ;D


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought the first one was okay, the test drive song is my favorite part of it. For some reason, girls love this movie. Guess that's what happens when you mix a cute dragon pet and a main character designed after Justin Beiber.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope it's good, I don't know. I have a hard time being optimistic about any animated movie sequel.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 21, 2013)

I went to see the first one in theaters with my friend like 2 times, and I've never done that with any other movie.

Loved the first one, sad news is I'll be deployed when the second one comes out :|


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 22, 2013)

The first one was awesome and I'm excited about the second.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 24, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I hope it's good, I don't know. I have a hard time being optimistic about any animated movie sequel.



Funny enough Kung Fu Panda 2 was an excellent sequel but overlooked. The Peakcock's movements were incredible to watch.

I'm not sure about "Batman Hiccup" though :/  Not sure why they always have to introduce "lost family" in sequels, can we stop with that trope already? The other thing that is kinda getting me is I liked Toothless and Hiccup's co-dependent relationship, looks like that went out the window for Batman Hiccup and Toothless not needing him to help steer his tail anymore?


On another note the voice actor is one of those people that I enjoy voice acting than being an actor, he was annoying as fuck in Sorcerer's Apprentice and I felt the same way with Adam Sandler (he's more entertaining in Hotel Transylvania)


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2013)

How To Train Your Dragon holds a special place in my heart, as it was the film I watched with the girl who would go on to become my fiancee, before we got together. Started off sitting next to each other, ended up full on snuggling, started it off pretty much.

Also, Toothless is one of the most adorable things ever.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 15, 2014)

Thought i'd update this thread, im FINALLY watching it, halfway through now in the other tab, and jesus christ, no one told me it'd be this emotional, cant handle these feels right now :cry:

-EDIT-
Finished it now, damn that was a beautifully done film, cant believe what happened to that badass frost leviathan though, and especially not killing that one character off who was a bad ass, but the whole feeling of being above the clouds and all was incredible. Even though with my extensive monster hunter experience i couldnt help but thinking how to bring an alpha down with a longsword


----------



## Zenia (Oct 15, 2014)

hehe My sister watched it for the first time this morning. XD Now I want to re-watch it.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah it was amazing, now i need to commission an awesome dragon riding above crowds piece 
And i totally wasnt expecting Jon Snow to suddenly pop up outta nowhere.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

The movies were very well thought out and the animation was phenomenal. 

As someone who really loves dragons seeing them brought to life in a great movie makes life awesome


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah it was amazing, now i need to commission an awesome dragon riding above crowds piece
> And i totally wasnt expecting Jon Snow to suddenly pop up outta nowhere.



Is this a Game of Thrones reference? Because if it is, I am definitely checking the movie out now! That sounds pretty badass haha


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, just out of nowhere he voice acts in this


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 27, 2014)

i absolutely loved the first one! it's actually my favorite movie!
the secound one is just as awesome. but i like the first one just a little bit more because it had some more charm to it. 
first one would be 100 while the secound one is 99 for me. 
i'm also going to be watching the season 3 of their TV show which is pretty good, but not really that incredible.
also don't know how i missed the thread lol XP


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Same...sequels are rarely good IMO but HTTYD pulled it off. As much as I like the first better, the second was still very good in comparison to most movies. Hopefully if they ever decide to do more the quality doesnt drop like most of these kinds of movies where they push for more content for more money minus the quality.


----------



## Sylver (Oct 28, 2014)

I actually read the How To Train Your Dragon books years before the movie came out. I think that they could have done a better job of it honestly; in the books he never loses his foot, when I saw that in the movies I was just devastated, it felt like they'd just pissed on the books and lit them on fire.

I think that if they ever redid the movie that they should combine the best aspects of both the original movie and the first book in order to get a much better movie.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 28, 2014)

Sylver said:


> it felt like they'd just pissed on the books and lit them on fire.



This is exactly how I feel about most book to screen adaptations. *coughGameofThronescoughTheHobbitcoughTheWalkingDeadcough* 

A notable exception would be Harry Potter.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Did anyone catch the part where that guy hinted at being gay?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 28, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Did anyone catch the part where that guy hinted at being gay?


Yes, 



Spoiler



we all know it's Gobber


 thanks to the news as well.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah it was unneeded as fuck, without the director or whoever it was saying "BTW THIS GUYS QUEER" you wouldnt have known so why put it in their the first place if its just a single throwaway sentence. "That, and one other reason..." coulda meant he got his dick bitten off by a wyvern.
Unless the books half yaoi or something, havent read it yet.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 28, 2014)

Taralack said:


> This is exactly how I feel about most book to screen adaptations.



And that is why it's always best to have the author's input in the making of the movie, if not having the guy directly roped in the project. I really intend to do that one day with the book I'm writing, because they oh so often miss the point.

That being said, about HTTYD, I do find it ballsy to make the main character a cripple, if not for the fact it moves conventions a bit and can give hope to kids who live a similar situation.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 29, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> And that is why it's always best to have the author's input in the making of the movie, if not having the guy directly roped in the project. I really intend to do that one day with the book I'm writing, because they oh so often miss the point.
> 
> That being said, about HTTYD, I do find it ballsy to make the main character a cripple, if not for the fact it moves conventions a bit and can give hope to kids who live a similar situation.



Not only that but with Hiccup losing his leg it gives kind of a common connection between him and his dragon


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 29, 2014)

Indeed.

And though I really enjoyed both movies, the second one was a bit disappointing, mainly on the vilain"s side. He just felt... Tacked on. Sure he had a strong enough motive to do what he did, but there wasn't any weight behind his backstory. He could've said "I'm evil because black dragon stole my bike", it would've had the same impact... Oh well, at least it was fun and kinda wrecked me.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 29, 2014)

My point of view hasn't changed:



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I think I fan-boy'd a little too hard for this.
> It had that_ Kung-Fu Panda 2_ smell to it: It was darker, more  mature and even sadder when compared to the original. It was longer,  too. It was really good, but I still prefer the feel of the first  movies.
> 
> They didn't take advantage of _anything_ from the TV series. And  yet, it's because of the TV series that made every character more  likable, making it harder for me to take the death of a key character in  the second movie... and creeped out by how they portrayed  Ruffnut.


----------

